# Caller ID not working again aarrgghhh!



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

In my living room i have an R15-300 on 10AC (National release). Well I deleted all the caller ID's the other day (there was 16) and then it would only take 2 after that. Well I tried everything and finaly a reset everything got them working again... For about 1 day that is now it's back to only showing 2 and after it gets 2 no morw notifications... The R15-300 in my bed room is fine. Go figure.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

If you do a search you will find quite a bit on this. I have had (2) 500's, and both of them from day 1 have only recorded 2 caller ID's. If you clear those out 2 new ones will log. Very frustrating. I tried resets, unplugging, nothing works. Go figure.........


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

Caller ID on our R15-100 worked when I first took the unit out of the box and installed it. That was several s/w upgrades again, and it has never worked since the first of them.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

rochrunner said:


> Caller ID on our R15-100 worked when I first took the unit out of the box and installed it. That was several s/w upgrades again, and it has never worked since the first of them.


Here's some ideas.I always make sure my Caller ID History is empty.After each software upgrade I always retest the R15 to make sure the phone line says OK.

There was even a time awhile back I contacted phone repair.I told them I had a satellite receiver with Caller ID in it that was not working.They asked how many displays did I have in the home,I told them.Then they said OK we're going to try to see if it's working now and they called me back and it worked!.It was almost like they could adjust something at their office to make it work or maybe they reset the line.

As a last resort reformat the R15.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Here's some ideas.I always make sure my Caller ID History is empty.After each software upgrade I always retest the R15 to make sure the phone line says OK.


This is an excellent idea. I've found with various current and legacy DirecTV receivers that the internal modem sometimes gets "confused" and doesn't accurately decode the callerID info. Running the test resets the modem and actually commands it to pick up the phone line and detect a dial tone.


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

Have any of you succeeded in getting your R 15-500 to show and log more than 2 phone calls? I just had mine installed 11/20/07 and had problems from the beginning. 

I did try the info/test and phone showed OK. I emptied the Caller ID log--

I have been able to show and log 3 phone calls so far. Will this fix my problem permanently or?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine works fine.

Do you subscribe to phone company voice mail? That's a suspected cause of the problem.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I got mine working again after a reset everything... What a PITA.


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

Using the current release, I had an issue last week where I was unable to access Caller ID and it would no longer detect calls. A restart allowed me to access Caller ID again but my stored calls were gone. The stored calls then mysteriously reappeared a few days later.

 

Bill


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

I followed the recommendation above to run a receiver test on my R15. The phone line tested OK and caller ID then started working again! We'll see how long this lasts, but at least I now have a method of restoring it.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

bookwalk said:


> Have any of you succeeded in getting your R 15-500 to show and log more than 2 phone calls? I just had mine installed 11/20/07 and had problems from the beginning.
> 
> I did try the info/test and phone showed OK. I emptied the Caller ID log--
> 
> I have been able to show and log 3 phone calls so far. Will this fix my problem permanently or?


Why does The R15 log the Caller ID anyway? Is there someone out there who cares if your Aunt called and didn't leave a message on you answering machine. And by the way, most answering machines today have caller ID built in which logs who called.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

jfeco said:


> Why does The R15 log the Caller ID anyway? Is there someone out there who cares if your Aunt called and didn't leave a message on you answering machine. And by the way, most answering machines today have caller ID built in which logs who called.


I think what they are saying is that after it stops logging the calls, it won't show who is calling during an actual call. You get a pop-up about checking with your phone company, or some such garbage. I don't use the log for past calls, but I most certainly use the caller ID on the TV when I am home to see who is calling. It shows the ID on the first ring, while my telephone takes 2 1/2 rings.

I can glance up at the TV as soon as the phone rings and see who is calling instead of going over to the phone and picking it up and waiting to for the ID to appear.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I think what they are saying is that after it stops logging the calls, it won't show who is calling during an actual call. You get a pop-up about checking with your phone company, or some such garbage. I don't use the log for past calls, but I most certainly use the caller ID on the TV when I am home to see who is calling. It shows the ID on the first ring, while my telephone takes 2 1/2 rings.
> 
> I can glance up at the TV as soon as the phone rings and see who is calling instead of going over to the phone and picking it up and waiting to for the ID to appear.


After I got two calls in my log it would not display anything. But I did get it working but had to reset everything....


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> After I got two calls in my log it would not display anything. But I did get it working but had to reset everything....


Mine was the same when I first got it. But I went into the log, deleted all, and also in the messages, even though I had none. Then I also did the reset and have only occasionally had problems since then. Fortunately, I have never had to reset again, just delete my log - which goes to 25!

The previous poster was acting like we were upset that the log was not working correctly, and that we all wanted to be able to see 25 calls in the log. I was pointing out that it is not the log we want to see, but the ID pop-up. But when the log stops taking calls at 2, it will not display the ID any longer.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:



> I think what they are saying is that after it stops logging the calls, it won't show who is calling during an actual call. You get a pop-up about checking with your phone company, or some such garbage. I don't use the log for past calls, but I most certainly use the caller ID on the TV when I am home to see who is calling. It shows the ID on the first ring, while my telephone takes 2 1/2 rings.
> 
> I can glance up at the TV as soon as the phone rings and see who is calling instead of going over to the phone and picking it up and waiting to for the ID to appear.


I understand what they are saying but if directv adjusted the receiver not to save previous calls ( no log) then the problems would all go away. Because you are not filling up a memory in the receiver.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

jfeco said:


> I understand what they are saying but if directv adjusted the receiver not to save previous calls ( no log) then the problems would all go away. Because you are not filling up a memory in the receiver.


Sorry then, I misunderstood you. You are absolutely correct. I don't care about the log, I just want to see who is calling.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

after 25 it still takes new calls and will display new calls it just drops off the oldest call.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> after 25 it still takes new calls and will display new calls it just drops off the oldest call.


...that's what I've been trying to get mine to do for years.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have never let the CID history fill up.I also enjoy the history log,it's what I relate to when I'm filling out the National "Do Not Call" complaint page online.


----------



## PhatHD (Oct 28, 2007)

Funny thing is, CID does not work most of the time on either of my Direct TV DVR boxes. Yet every other CID device in the house never fails to display the incoming call. I have done all the diagnostics, and testing you can think of. It is not my phone company, lines, grounds, to many devices, etc...


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

PhatHD said:


> Funny thing is, CID does not work most of the time on either of my Direct TV DVR boxes. Yet every other CID device in the house never fails to display the incoming call. I have done all the diagnostics, and testing you can think of. It is not my phone company, lines, grounds, to many devices, etc...


Have you tried clearing out the entire log and then doing a 3-dash reset?

I don't even have to do the reset, just clear out the log.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

CID seems really flaky in these things. It's never worked in my HR20.


----------

